# MoCa Network



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

Does a MoCa network require a MoCa compatible 2-way splitter? Will a 2-way splitter rated 5MHz - 2.4 GHz work?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Warren Neville said:


> Does a MoCa network require a MoCa compatible 2-way splitter? Will a 2-way splitter rated 5MHz - 2.4 GHz work?


Always try setting up your MoCA network with what you already have. Tivo CSR's will tell you to get 2GHz+ splitters which is not necessary in most cases. The best splitters for MoCA networks are the Verizon and Holland MoCA rated splitters which go from 5-1675MGz, here is good source, Cable and Satellite Tools - Distributor of Tools for CATV, Satellite, Home Theater, Security, Telecom
Many manufacturers mention "MoCA" or "MoCA compatible" in their product descriptions but this is just marketing BS.
PS. No current MoCA systems ever go beyond 1675MGz


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> Will a 2-way splitter rated 5MHz - 2.4 GHz work?


*"Will"*? Dunno. *"Can"*? Yes.



fcfc2 said:


> The best splitters for MoCA networks are the Verizon and Holland MoCA rated splitters ...


And note that it's not just the frequency range that makes these splitters preferred. They were designed with OTA/cable & MoCA in mind, with lower port isolation at MoCA frequencies. You don't have to know what that means; I'm just trying to emphasize fcfc2's point that *IF* you find you need to replace your existing splitters because you believe they're preventing solid MoCA connectivity, heed fcfc2's advice Re: the recommended models, for their less obvious MoCA-friendly characteristics.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> I have a Roamio Plus and 2 Tivo Minis that are connected to a MoCa network. Both minis worked in the past. However, I lose connection frequently. One of the minis will no longer connect to the network. I get an error message that says "can't find family room Tivo" or "lost internet connection". I have Spectrum cable TV and Internet service. I recently ordered a MoCa compatible amplifier to see if this will solve the problem.
> 
> *PCT-VC-F19A BYPASS AMPLIFIER MOCA FILTER 5-42/54-1002 MHz
> *
> Do I need to order a MoCa compatible 2-way splitter. I am currently using 5MHz-2.4 GHz splitter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> I have a Roamio Plus and 2 Tivo Minis that are connected to a MoCa network. Both minis worked in the past. However, I lose connection frequently. One of the minis will no longer connect to the network. I get an error message that says "can't find family room Tivo" or "lost internet connection". I have Spectrum cable TV and Internet service. I recently ordered a MoCa compatible amplifier to see if this will solve the problem.
> 
> *PCT-VC-F19A BYPASS AMPLIFIER MOCA FILTER 5-42/54-1002 MHz
> *
> Do I need to order a MoCa compatible 2-way splitter. I am currently using 5MHz-2.4 GHz splitter.





fcfc2 said:


> First, do you have a proper MoCA POE filter installed? If you do, then I would try to upgrade any reachable splitters with one's from this outfit, Cable and Satellite Tools - Distributor of Tools for CATV, Satellite, Home Theater, Security, Telecom
> They also sell MoCA filters for a fair price.
> Unfortunately, the amp is probable not going to help unless by accident it replaces a standard multiport splitter which is subpar. MoCA amps are often referred to as MoCA Bypass amps because they do not amplify the MoCA frequencies, just the lower CATV band, 5-1002MGz, so it is unlikely that this will help stabilize your MoCA signals but you may get lucky.
> If you choose to keep the amp, it must be the primary splitter for all of your connections because it has it's own MoCA filter builtin and no other filters are necessary. If you don't use the amp, you will need a stand alone filter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

(reviewing your old June 2017 thread, here)


----------



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

I have a Roamio Plus and 2 Tivo Minis that are connected to a MoCa network. I have Spectrum cable TV and Internet service. krkaufman helped me get both minis working in June 2017 by turning off all devices and rebooting the system. However, I still lost my connection to the Roamio almost daily. One of the minis will no longer connect to the network. The other mini works fine. I get an error message that says "can't find family room Tivo" or "lost internet connection". I have tried talking to Spectrum but they don't understand MoCa and they won't trouble shoot Tivo. I have tried talking to Tivo, but they want to blame it on Spectrum. I have a CATV installer who can't figure out what is wrong. There is no one near Riverside, CA that understands MoCa and Tivo. I would gladly hire someone to trouble shoot this problem, but I can't find anyone. I am trying to use the process of elimination. I have eliminated the minis. They both work by themselves on my network. Two at a time will not work. I must have a weak MoCa signal.

I have a Spectrum installed CATV amplifier. I read somewhere if the amplifier is not MoCa compatible, it will interfere with the MoCa signal. I recently ordered a MoCa compatible amplifier to see if this will solve the problem. 
*PCT-VC-F19A BYPASS AMPLIFIER MOCA FILTER 5-42/54-1002 MHz*
I will also order the 2-way splitter you suggested. If this doesn't work, do you think buying a new Tivo DVR would help? Maybe the technology has improved over the Roamio Plus.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> I have a *Roamio Plus* and 2 Tivo Minis that are connected to a MoCa network. Both minis worked in the past. However, I lose connection frequently. One of the minis will no longer connect to the network. I get an error message that says "can't find family room Tivo" or "lost internet connection". *I have Spectrum cable TV* and Internet service.


I'm with @fcfc2 in wondering whether you have a "PoE" MoCA filter installed, and, if so, where; as well as being skeptical as to whether the amp would be of any benefit in terms of MoCA connectivity. (A "designed for MoCA" amp would not be any more useful than a known-good MoCA 2.0-compatible splitter, w/ a "PoE" MoCA filter on its input, in terms of MoCA performance; an amp would only be needed if the cable signal requires amplification.)

But in reviewing your original thread, in addition to the above, it seems your original Mini connectivity problem was never really solved, so I'm of the opinion that we need more information on how all your devices are connected to the coax plant and how the various coax runs connect to each other, as well as how your MoCA bridge device is connected to your router LAN. A description would be helpful, a diagram (however rough, so long as accurate) even more. See attached for a couple example diagrams, for inspiration.

That said, I'm especially curious as to which device is your MoCA bridge, connecting your LAN to your coax lines. If you're using the Roamio Plus as the MoCA bridge, and also have a SDV Tuning Adapter connected at the Roamio Plus, it should be noted that the MoCA-enabled Roamio Plus must NOT be connected via the Tuning Adapter's RF/STB Out pass-through port, as this port severely attenuates MoCA signals. You'd need to split the coax cable, using a MoCA-compatible splitter, to connect the Plus and TA directly to the coax plant; and you'd potentially want/need to install a MoCA filter on the Tuning Adapter's input port if you find the active MoCA signal affecting the TA's stability. More on TA & MoCA setups >here<.

edit: *NOTE* that the TA pass-through issue for MoCA exists whether the DVR is configured as a MoCA bridge *or* just a client. I realized after-the-fact that my post implied it was only an issue if the DVR was used as the bridge.​
---
p.s. Example diagrams, for inspiration in creating your own...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> krkaufman helped me get both minis working in June 2017 by turning off all devices and rebooting the system. However, I still lost my connection to the Roamio almost daily.


Ouch, I certainly wouldn't characterize that as "working." Sorry you've been suffering with this issue for so long.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> I must have a weak MoCa signal.


Or a coax plant with too much loss between MoCA nodes, which the MoCA devices can't overcome. MoCA is capable of adjusting its power levels to push through some obstacles, but there's a limit.

A quick check of the MoCA stats from one of your MoCA-connected TiVo devices would give you an idea of your MoCA network's performance. See >this post< for how to access the MoCA stats, via the Network Status dialog. You'll want to review/post both the TX & RX PHY rates and power estimates.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> ... do you think buying a new Tivo DVR would help?


No.

Or at least almost certainly not... especially given what you've described thus far Re: the amp, and/or the potential for a TA/DVR connection issue or missing "PoE" MoCA filter. (A fuller connectivity description or diagram would still be MOST helpful.)



Warren Neville said:


> I have a Spectrum installed CATV amplifier. I read somewhere if the amplifier is not MoCa compatible, it will interfere with the MoCa signal.


Quite true. Can you check/post the current amp's brand & model #?

Also, if/when composing your connection description/diagram, it can be additionally helpful when an amplifier is involved if the specific coax runs can be linked to their associated amplifier output ports. (But don't let this level of detail slow you down or delay posting your description/diagram, if you have all the other details covered.)


----------



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

That said, I'm especially curious as to which device is your MoCA bridge, connecting your LAN to your coax lines. If you're using the Roamio Plus as the MoCA bridge, and also have a SDV Tuning Adapter connected at the Roamio Plus, it should be noted that the MoCA-enabled Roamio Plus must NOT be connected via the Tuning Adapter's RF/STB Out pass-through port, as this port severely attenuates MoCA signals. You'd need to split the coax cable, using a MoCA-compatible splitter, to connect the Plus and TA directly to the coax plant; and you'd potentially want/need to install a MoCA filter on the Tuning Adapter's input port if you find the active MoCA signal affecting the TA's stability. More on TA & MoCA setups

The Roamio Plus is the MoCA bridge. I think the problem could be with the Tuning Adapter as you discuss above. The Spectrum CATV amplifier does not have a POE and there in no POE anywhere else on the system. The MoCA compatible amplifier I have ordered comes with a POE filter. I am attaching a very crude wiring diagram. I didn't do the installation, so I am not sure how the Tivo minis connect with the Roamio Plus DVR other than it is through the MoCA network. My CATV installer just ran a Ethernet line from my Linksys modem to the Roamio Plus. The Spectrum TV signal goes through their amplifier (see attached photo), the coax cable out of the amplifier goes into to the Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adaptor (cable in). The TA cable out goes into the Roamio Plus.

Anyway, all of this way beyond my abilities. Can you suggest an installer? Or, if you are not near Southern California, is there a way I could pay for your time to talk directly to my CATV installer by telephone? I think he would understand your instructions. I can arrange the telephone call.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> The Roamio Plus is the MoCA bridge. I think the problem could be with the Tuning Adapter as you discuss above. ... the coax cable out of the amplifier goes into to the Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adaptor (cable in). The TA cable out goes into the Roamio Plus.


Yes, this could be a big chunk of your problem.

Before going the installer route, try installing a 2-way splitter in front of the Tuning Adapter, and then connect the TA and the Roamio Plus to this 2-way splitter's output ports. The RF/STB Out pass-through port of the TA should not have anything connected to it; though, if/when available, a 75-ohm terminator (e.g.) could be used to properly cap that port.

e.g.






Just fixing this TA/DVR connection issue could be enough to get your MoCA network working _more _reliably.

Short-term (after fixing the TA/DVR connections), you may also want to get a "PoE" MoCA filter installed on the input of your current amp. See >this post< for more info on "PoE" MoCA filters. (And if ordering a MoCA filter, maybe get two ... in case you find you need one to protect the TA from MoCA signals, per my earlier post.)

p.s. See here for my preferred parts/sources. (no affiliation/kickbacks)

p.p.s. Will post Re: the amp later.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

(Room #2 doesn't need MoCA...)

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh, wait...it's the bridge.

It might be easier if the .jpg wasn't upside down...

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rotating the image is far easier than imagining what might exist. It's a pretty great diagram, both in presentation and level of detail (especially re: the power inserter). Since I hadn't said it previously, thanks, very much, for the detailed diagram (and pic of the amp), Warren.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> (Room #2 doesn't need MoCA...)


See:






​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> The Spectrum TV signal goes through their amplifier (see attached photo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, finally getting to the amp ... though Extreme Broadband has instructions for how best to install this amp in a MoCA installation...












​... *the IPA1008* is not designed for MoCA*; so, yes, you'd do well to replace it with an amp that *is*. To that end, the amp you have on order ...


Warren Neville said:


> I have a Spectrum installed CATV amplifier. I read somewhere if the amplifier is not MoCa compatible, it will interfere with the MoCa signal. I recently ordered a MoCa compatible amplifier to see if this will solve the problem.
> 
> *PCT-VC-F19A BYPASS AMPLIFIER MOCA FILTER 5-42/54-1002 MHz*


... should work great -- _when combined_ with the recommended change to how your TA & DVR are connected. (The new amp has a built-in "PoE" MoCA filter, so a separate MoCA filter installed at your cable Point-of-Entry won't be needed when the new amp is installed.)

You'd also want to install 75-ohm terminator caps (e.g.) on any unused amplifier ports to avoid introducing noise into the system.


----------



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

Based on your Room #2 diagram, I connect a 2-way splitter (HOL-GHS-2PRO-M CATV MoCA Rated 2-Way Splitter) to the Power Inserter (To TV see attached photo), from the 2-way I run a coax cable to the TA (cable in) and I run a second coax cable to the Roamio Plus (cable/MoCA) port. This eliminates the direct connection coax from the TA (cable out) to the Roamio Plus (cable/MoCA). In attached photo (TA to Roamio Plus Wiring) the white coax connected to the TA cable in will be coming from the new 2-way, the black coax connected to the TA cable out will be eliminated and capped with a 75-ohm terminator, the second coax out of the new 2-way will go directly to the Roamio Plus (cable/MoCA) port. I want to thank you again for taking time to walk me through this installation. I will let you know how it works. I am still waiting for my new amplifier and Holland 2-way splitters. I should have them by this weekend


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> Based on your Room #2 diagram, I connect a 2-way splitter (HOL-GHS-2PRO-M CATV MoCA Rated 2-Way Splitter) to the Power Inserter (To TV see attached photo), from the 2-way I run a coax cable to the TA (cable in) and I run a second coax cable to the Roamio Plus (cable/MoCA) port. This eliminates the direct connection coax from the TA (cable out) to the Roamio Plus (cable/MoCA). In attached photo (TA to Roamio Plus Wiring) the white coax connected to the TA cable in will be coming from the new 2-way, the black coax connected to the TA cable out will be eliminated and capped with a 75-ohm terminator, the second coax out of the new 2-way will go directly to the Roamio Plus (cable/MoCA) port.


That sounds entirely correct.

edit: ... noting that the recommended MoCA filter on the TA's 'Cable IN' port isn't mentioned _(though, to be fair, I hadn't included it in my diagram)_. See:


krkaufman said:


> ... and you'd potentially want/need to install a MoCA filter on the Tuning Adapter's input port if you find the active MoCA signal affecting the TA's stability. More on TA & MoCA setups >here<.


It's a recommendation, something to be aware of, rather than a requirement. YMMV. Some people just install the MoCA filter on the TA to eliminate it as a potential issue.​
If you have a spare 2-way splitter on-hand and the necessary cables, I'd recommend making this change ASAP, before the new MoCA splitters and amp arrive, to see whether and how much it improves your MoCA connectivity. (Though I could understand wanting to just do it all at once.)

Whichever approach you take, all at once or in stages, I still recommend accessing the Network Status screen of any currently MoCA-connected TiVo box, ASAP, to check & document your current MoCA stats, as a means of gauging the effect of the proposed changes. A before and after comparison of the stats would then be possible as changes are made.

See this earlier post for how to access the MoCA stats:


krkaufman said:


> A quick check of the MoCA stats from one of your MoCA-connected TiVo devices would give you an idea of your MoCA network's performance. See >this post< for how to access the MoCA stats, via the Network Status dialog. You'll want to review/post both the TX & RX PHY rates and power estimates.



p.s. Happy to be of some help; just wish you hadn't had to deal with the connection issues for a year.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> Based on your Room #2 diagram, I connect a 2-way splitter (HOL-GHS-2PRO-M CATV MoCA Rated 2-Way Splitter) to the Power Inserter (To TV see attached photo)
> 
> View attachment 34167


I've been curious for some time and your setup finally prodded me to send an email to Antronix (in this case) to ask how the power inserter affects MoCA signals.


> To: [email protected]
> Subject: "MoCA" insertion loss for ARPI-2000M power inserter?
> 
> Hi, I'm helping a friend with their cable setup and they're sending MoCA up the coax to their amp ... but it's passing through an Antronix power inserter (ARPI-2000M). The specs sheet for this power inserter (URL below) doesn't specify insertion loss for the MoCA frequencies. Could you please let me know how this power inserter affects MoCA signaling (i.e. insertion loss for frequencies 1125-1675 MHz)?
> ...



I'll post their reply if/when I hear back.

----
edit1: Their initial reply, _exactly as received..._


> From: (redacted)
> 
> our standard slpitters and power inserters pass mocasignals.
> the remote power port will pass moca signals like thr other deop ampport to ports do.


I've sent a followup trying to get an explicit insertion loss response from them.


----------



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

Can you give me a link showing the MoCA filter that I need to install on the TA input port? Attached are photos of my Network Status screens for the Mini and the Roamio Plus. I don't see the MoCA TX and RX PHY stats that you mention above. When I get all of my parts, I will start with the 2-way splitter with the MoCA filter to the TA input to see how that works. I will then install the new MoCA compatible Amplifier.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> Attached are photos of my Network Status screens for the Mini and the Roamio Plus. I don't see the MoCA TX and RX PHY stats that you mention above.


You need to use the *Channel Down/Up buttons to scroll *through the multiple pages of Network Status details to see the MoCA stats (I'll update the reference post). The horizontal line in the displayed status info is a (far too subtle) visual indicator of more information available in that direction.








​p.s. Re: "PoE" MoCA filter (and other parts):


krkaufman said:


> See >this post< for more info on "PoE" MoCA filters. ...
> 
> p.s. See here for my preferred parts/sources. (no affiliation/kickbacks)


Since the imminently-arriving amp has a built-in "PoE" MoCA filter, you'll only need to acquire a single MoCA filter total ... for the TA's coax input. ("POE Filter" == "MoCA filter"; just different names for the same device, to filter out/block/reflect back MoCA signals)


----------



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

The attached photos show the Network Status for the TV Mini that works.


----------



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

The attached photos show the Network Status for the Tivo Mini that doesn't work. As I stated in previous posts, I have swapped the Minis between bedrooms. They both work in either bedroom when only 1 Mini is connected to coax. However as soon as I connect both to coax, the Tivo Mini in the room shown in the attached photos doesn't work. The Tivo Mini in the room shown in the previous post always works.


----------



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

krkaufman said: _Before going the installer route, try installing a 2-way splitter in front of the Tuning Adapter, and then connect the TA and the Roamio Plus to this 2-way splitter's output ports. The RF/STB Out pass-through port of the TA should not have anything connected to it; though, if/when available, a 75-ohm terminator (e.g.) could be used to properly cap that port._

This solution worked, my second Tivo Mini is now working. I will install the MoCA amplifier and the MoCA splitters when they arrive. Hopefully, all of these MoCA compatible parts will stabilize my system.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

A bit late, but maybe still worthwhile ... should you collect MoCA stats after the TA/DVR tweak, and after the final parts install, to compare the change in stats between each update. (I'd also be curious whether the selected MoCA channel changes as you change the setup.)


Warren Neville said:


> The attached photos show the Network Status for the TV *Mini that works*.







​


Warren Neville said:


> The attached photos show the Network Status for the Tivo *Mini that doesn't work*.







​The +3 dBm TX power estimate and low PHY rates should definitely improve as positive changes are made to the setup.

Ideally all the PHY rates would be in the 250+ Mbps range, and with *TX* power estimates of 0 (zero) or below to indicate that the MoCA gear isn't having to amplify its signal to overcome excessive losses. (-30 dBm being the nearly unreachable minimum TX power level, i.e. max power reduction, and +3 dBm being the max amplification.) Once a device has hit the max amplification of +3 dBm, then there isn't anything else it can do to maintain connectivity and the PHY rate will drop.

From an old post to TiVo's forums...
---------------------------------
There's not some required power level that needs to be achieved (e.g. -15 dBm); rather, the goal is to have your MoCA devices reliably get as close as possible to the upper target for PHY rates (270 Mbps), ideally using as little power as possible.

As line attenuation between a pair of MoCA nodes increases, due to the addition of splits or other factors, the MoCA devices can adjust their power levels to maintain optimum PHY rates... at least until the point where the MoCA devices are no longer reducing their power levels but have, instead, hit the max power boost of +3dBm (i.e. doubling the normal signal). As attenuation between a pair of nodes approaches and exceeds 57dB, the ability of the devices to adjust will diminish and an associated drop-off in PHY rates will be seen. This behavior is excellently visualized in a MoCA presentation given by a PCT employee a few years back (available via the web, here), on pg. 14, with a graph showing the PHY rate drop-off relative to attenuation:










One can infer from the graph that the MoCA devices are very near their signal boost max of +3dBm at about 50dB of attenuation/loss between a pair of nodes, and so with no additional power available to compensate for the increasing attenuation, the PHY rates rapidly begin to suffer. Another takeaway is that focusing strictly on PHY rate as the measure of link quality ignores how hard the MoCA device is having to work to overcome obstacles/resistance; you want to try to hit the target link rate, but ideally using as little power as possible.​


----------



## writemom (Aug 1, 2017)

I ditched the MoCA on my mini's because I constantly had issues with signal strength and went with Ethernet. I didn't have an Ethernet port near to any of them, so I bought a TP-Link Powerline 1000 Mbps WiFi adapter Kit (two kits actually - one kit containing an adapter and extender and a kit of 2 extenders because I have three mini's). I already have a fantastic NETGEAR Nighthawk X6 AC3200 Tri-Band WiFi Router that gets me 100 Mbps all over my 3280 sq. ft. house. Now my mini's have a great signal. Here's exactly what I did.

First thing out of the box I plugged in the Adapter, connected the ethernet cable to my router and pressed the WPS button on my router and the Wifi button on the Adapter. Then I took the Extender, plugged it in not only in a different room, but in a different level of my house. I tried to pair the two and failed. Then I started reading all of the reviews of the product and frankly got more confused because some people said you have to plug the adapter and extender into outlets on the same circuit BREAKER and other people said they didn't have to have the same circuit breaker, but the same PHASE. I was ready to box up and return everything. The instructions say "the same circuit". It's unclear what they actually mean by that, but it wouldn't make any sense for the answer to be circuit breaker, so I decided to start over. I'll explain the steps I took to successfully connect.

1. Plugged adapter into wall outlet, level 2 (you CANNOT plug these into a power strip or even a surge device that covers the face of the outlet).
2. Used a pin in the RESET hole (because I had set it up already incorrectly).
3. Plugged extender into a nearby wall outlet in the same room.
4. Pressed the PAIR button on the adapter.
5. Pressed the PAIR button on the extender. (Both will flash and then you'll see two solid lights - one for power, one for paired)
6. Unplugged both units. I set the extender aside and plugged the adapter back into its permanent home near the router.
7. Used an 8 ft. ethernet cable to connect the router's LAN port to the adapter.
8. Used my cell phone to see if I could pick up a WIFI signal for the 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz frequencies, which were there. (I didn't want to connect to these - I just wanted to see that there was a signal there)
9. Pressed the WPS button on my router, followed by the WIFI button on the adapter. (The frequency lights will blink slow, then rapidly, then turn solid - my router's WPS button doesn't stay on long and while one of the frequencies was found quickly, the other took longer so I watched the WPS light on my router and as soon as it quit blinking, I quickly pressed it again so that both frequencies were found)
10. Plugged the extender into an outlet in the same room to verify it was still paired - yep, two solid lights.
11. Plugged the extender into an outlet in my office, level 1 - yep, two solid lights.
12. Plugged one end of the provided ethernet cable into the extender and the other end into my iMac. Turned off Wifi on my iMac. Opened a web browser - yep, a page loaded. Performed an internet speed test. Tested >100 Mbps.
13. Removed the extended from the outlet in my office and plugged it instead into an outlet in my bedroom (level1) near my Tivo mini - yep, two solid lights.
14. Removed the coax cable from the mini and replaced it with the provided ethernet cable. Test - Able to watch live tv? Yes. Able to communicate with the Tivo Bolt on level 2? Yes. Able to connect to the Tivo service? Yes. Able to stream content? Yes.
15. Took extender #2, plugged in outlet, level 2, same room as adapter.
16. Pressed the PAIR button on the adapter.
17. Pressed the PAIR button on the extender - yep, two solid lights.
18. Repeated the process for extender #3, yep, two solid lights.
19. Relocated the extenders near the mini's I needed to connect (one inside of a cabinet in my kitchen (level1) and the other in our home theatre (level 2). Both immediately showed the two solid lights.
20. Connected them to the mini's using the provided ethernet cables and then tested the connections as I did before. 

All Tivo Mini's connected successfully and still getting >100 Mbps signal strength all over my house. So glad I bought these!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

writemom said:


> I ditched the MoCA on my mini's because I constantly had issues with signal strength and went with Ethernet.


FWIW, TiVo-officially, Powerline isn't "Ethernet" any more than using a wireless bridge with an Ethernet port is Ethernet. The Ethernet port tricks the Mini's, in a sense, but YMMV should you need Mini/Whole Home support from TiVo and Powerline/Wi-Fi connections are mentioned.



writemom said:


> I didn't have an Ethernet port near to any of them, so I bought a TP-Link Powerline 1000 Mbps WiFi adapter Kit (two kits actually - one kit containing an adapter and extender and a kit of 2 extenders because I have three mini's). I already have a fantastic NETGEAR Nighthawk X6 AC3200 Tri-Band WiFi Router ... Here's exactly what I did.


It'd probably be worthwhile posting that as it's own thread, since it doesn't apply to the OP, where a MoCA setup appears entirely workable once the connections and components have been tweaked. No reason for your experience to be buried deep in a thread where the OP has already been resolved via conventional means.


----------



## writemom (Aug 1, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> FWIW, TiVo-officially, Powerline isn't "Ethernet" any more than using a wireless bridge with an Ethernet port is Ethernet. The Ethernet port tricks the Mini's, in a sense, but YMMV should you need Mini/Whole Home support from TiVo and Powerline/Wi-Fi connections are mentioned.
> 
> It'd probably be worthwhile posting that as it's own thread, since it doesn't apply to the OP, where a MoCA setup appears entirely workable once the connections and components have been tweaked. No reason for your experience to be buried deep in a thread where the OP has already been resolved via conventional means.


Yes good point. It's probably useful to put as its own thread. Yes, you are correct that it's wireless via the ethernet port. In my case, wireless is much stronger and more reliable than MoCA so I'll take the cheat.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

writemom said:


> In my case, wireless is much stronger and more reliable than MoCA so I'll take the cheat.


Only because you didn't come here first to get your MoCA issue worked out!  (<== that's a wink)

That said, I'm a proponent of getting devices that can be wired, wired, to take pressure off the wireless network, leaving the wireless spectrum to the devices that have no other option. Plus, a wired backbone can be beneficial when deploying multiple wireless access points, potentially further freeing-up wireless bandwidth.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

writemom said:


> In my case, wireless is much stronger and more reliable than MoCA so I'll take the cheat.


I have the R8000 router. Yes, it is a very good router. I have had every router since the WMDR4300. The R9000 is better. MoCA is better. You can control wires, you can't control the wireless world. But I have a few TiVo boxes, a few Mini boxes, and 99% reliability. My router is on one floor. Most of my stuff is on a different floor (and next door). I use several wireless bridges. Starting with a Netgear EX7000, DAP-1650, WUMC710, RE6500 and TEW-800MB. All work to support my devices. But that router is the heart, brains and heavy lifter. If you want a tip: disable QoS, it has bugs. I still use V1.03.36 firmware since they changed the UI with subsequent releases. Netgear support is great until your warrantee expires. Then you are dirt. At one time Bob Silver had great support on AVS forum, but moved on.

If you look, you will find many posts that sound like network problems. Don't try to tell them that their 5 year old router sucks. Just be glad you made a good choice.


----------



## writemom (Aug 1, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Only because you didn't come here first to get your MoCA issue worked out!  (<== that's a wink)
> 
> That said, I'm a proponent of getting devices that can be wired, wired, to take pressure off the wireless network, leaving the wireless spectrum to the devices that have no other option. Plus, a wired backbone can be beneficial when deploying multiple wireless access points, potentially further freeing-up wireless bandwidth.


I don't disagree that wired is best and MoCA should be better than wireless. You're also right that I should have posted here about my MoCA issues. I dealt with those issues for >3 years! I have talked to more technical support people I can count and have purchased all sorts of fixes. I still had poor signal quality that made it almost impossible to stream content without the video stopping and starting and I'd have to reboot my mini's once or twice a month because they would lose communication with my Bolt. I'm very lucky that I have a consistent wireless signal throughout my very large home without the need of signal boosters/range extenders. With the Powerline system, so far I'm not having any loss of communication to my Bolt and I'm able to stream content without interruption. If that changes, I'll no doubt be begging for MoCA help so I'm glad that there are members of this forum who have such a willingness to help others. Thanks.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but since it's about MoCA and splitters I thought it would be a good place to ask. I recently got some MoCA 2.0 bonded adapters. The adapter came with a splitter with a range up to 1.6 Ghz. The issue I'm having is the splitter that Comcast installed outside my house only goes up to 1005 Mhz. 

Is that good enough for Moca 2.0 (bonded or not)? That splitter is a 3-way splitter and I bought one that goes up to 2.5 Ghz to replace it with, but it's a balanced splitter so each port loses 5.5 dbMV. This is causing my modem's upstream signals to jump from 49 to 52 dbMV which is high.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with starting a new thread; doing so can actually be beneficial, both in the event that some have already checked-out of this thread, and for future researchers looking to get a similar question answered.

---
edit: p.s. That said, here's a very recent thread where your question would be a bit more on-topic: Anything bad with having 4x splitters w/ MOCA?

And a much older thread with some informative posts on splitters: MoCA Networking/Splitter Type


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> krkaufman said: _Before going the installer route, try installing a 2-way splitter in front of the Tuning Adapter, and then connect the TA and the Roamio Plus to this 2-way splitter's output ports. The RF/STB Out pass-through port of the TA should not have anything connected to it; though, if/when available, a 75-ohm terminator (e.g.) could be used to properly cap that port._
> 
> This solution worked, my second Tivo Mini is now working. I will install the MoCA amplifier and the MoCA splitters when they arrive. Hopefully, all of these MoCA compatible parts will stabilize my system.


Did the new amplifier work out? If you checked, did it produce improved MoCA statistics?


----------



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Did the new amplifier work out? If you checked, did it produce improved MoCA statistics?


Yes, everything you told me has worked since May 2018. I think the MoCA statistics were better based on what you said. However, I don't recall the statistics.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> Yes, everything you told me has worked since May 2018. I think the MoCA statistics were better based on what you said. However, I don't recall the statistics.


Thanks for the reply. I was wondering, as another poster is in a similar situation as you were (link), w/ an Extreme Broadband IPA1008. Sad thing is... that PCT amp you bought doesn't seem readily available, anymore.


----------

